# SHENZHEN | Kangtai Group Building | 194m | 36 fl | T/O



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









康泰集团大厦-内蒙古森海建设有限公司







senhaijs.com





Located in Nanshan district
Location coordinates: 22°32'48.80"N 113°56'35.29"E




























middle tower, 17/12/21 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

14/05/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

12/06/22 by HNCRS


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

20/07/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

26/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------

